# 3 acre mini farm in Yelm, WA



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

We just listed our 3 acre mini farm for sale. Fully fenced and cross fenced for horses and/or cows. 12X36 loafing shed and small chicken coop. Garden ready to plant and small green house too.
Big 1986 doublewide manufactured home in very good condition over 1600 sq ft. Wood stove and vaulted ceilings throughout. Walk in closets in all 3 bedrooms. 
Asking price 194,999
http://www.johnlscott.com/propertydetail.aspx?GroupID=62767574&ListingID=31653011&Sort=0


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Rats... too bad you are so far from Seattle!
:Bawling:
Cindyc.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey, we may have been neighbors!

I used to live in Mackenna! And then Roy, WA.

We rented the first farm on the left on 8th AVE S. 

The landlord and his wife had an Amish Quilt shop/antiques in the old house that sits next door.The farm has since been sold.

I miss that view of Mt. Ranier!

Pauline


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Cindy, didn't you say you were considering Kitsap county? Yelm probably wouldn't be much different, commute-wise, and you wouldn't be dependent on bridges & ferries.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I got lost in Yelm a couple of weeks ago. I had an appointment in Olympia (north of me) and had a little time to kill, so I thought I would go to the Value Village in Lacy. I missed the exit and thought it would be a piece of cake to just circle back. Wrong! I ended up out in Yelm. I stopped at a convenience store to ask for directions and some guy had me follow him back to the freeway.

I have to say, though, it's real pretty country.

Janis


----------



## scgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

Small world, I was raised in Yelm, back when it had just 1 stoplight.


----------



## Sunmo (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm kitty-corner from you. Good luck, small world. Did you ever get your bees?


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

happycat said:


> Cindy, didn't you say you were considering Kitsap county? Yelm probably wouldn't be much different, commute-wise, and you wouldn't be dependent on bridges & ferries.


Yea, but dh thinks that sitting on a ferry is less stressful than fighting traffic and driving for all of that time.  I don't think we would live where he had to actually DRIVE for over an hour.  Too bad though, the place sounds great. Somebody will be lucky to have it.

Cindyc.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

cindy-e said:


> Yea, but dh thinks that sitting on a ferry is less stressful than fighting traffic and driving for all of that time.  I don't think we would live where he had to actually DRIVE for over an hour.  Too bad though, the place sounds great. Somebody will be lucky to have it.
> 
> Cindyc.


Cindy,
There is a great commuter train that runs from Lacey all the way in to Seattle. The train depot is about 30 minutes from here. Just a thought.
Trisha
PS we are having an open house here tomorrow Sat April 12th from 9-11 AM and a moving sale too!!! Come take a drive and see what it's like out here. I bet you will love it.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Sunmo said:


> I'm kitty-corner from you. Good luck, small world. Did you ever get your bees?


Kitty-corner as just down the road??? Stop by this weekend if you are. We are having a moving sale.
We have the hive, but haven't gotten bees yet. I think we may wait until we move. We may be moving to 4000' elevation. I am not sure how well bees will do there, but mainly worried about low elevation bees adapting to high elevation. (shrug) don't know enough about bees yet. That is DHs project. I am trying to let him do it all LOL (read meddling wife can't mind her own business LOL)
Trisha


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

So....what kind of stuff you sellin'?

Yelm is probably 60 miles from my home but I'm planning on hitting the community garage sale at the Lewis Co. fairgrounds tomorrow anyway, which would put me closer to you. If the enticement were great enough to justify the gas, I might be willing to drive up your way.

Janis


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Janis! We have all kinds of stuff. We are doing some serious downsizing...from over 1600 sq ft to only 400 sq ft. So we have some furniture, tools, kitchen stuff, decor (horsey pictures and nic nacs mostly) a dishwasher. Boy you name it really.
Hope to see you!
Trisha


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Today we reduced the price to $189,999.


----------

